# battery light on



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

i have a 92 max gxe. recently i noticed that the battery light is on, on the dash. i took the car and got the battery and alternator check and both was good. what could the problem be.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

that the person didn't test it right.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> that the person didn't test it right.



Agreed...where did you get it tested at???

If the batt. light is on then there is definantly a charge issue going on...


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

This is a way to check the alternator at home and it won't damage anything. Just disconect the negative cable, if the car dies after a few seconds then it's the alternator. 

Now you could also take it to a dealership, we have a hand held tester that tests the battery, alternator, and the starter all together. But unless you get a service writer in a good mood then they'll usually charge you half an hour.


----------



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

i got it tested at advance auto. when i crunk up the car for the alternator test the screen showed 40 cranking amps


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

Outkast said:


> This is a way to check the alternator at home and it won't damage anything. Just disconect the negative cable, if the car dies after a few seconds then it's the alternator. .


so let me guess, you start the car then disconnect the (-) battery cable?
or you disconnect the battery cable then "start" the car?

I just want to hear what you say...


ps- if you disconnect the battery first the car wont start, and if you disconnect the (-) battery cable while the car is on, then you run the risk of frying electrical components. So how is this not gonna damage anything?


----------

